# MAC PRO Eye Shadow



## aic (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi specktra gals n' boys,

I'm interested in ordering a few pro eye shadows, (lately nothing has excited me enough to buy a lot from the LE collections and I have a lot of es from the perm line already) so I've been trying to pull some info for the Mac pro eye shadows for the last 30 minutes and I haven't been very successful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I could only find this post by Janice > MAC Cosmetics PRO line extension June 21st, 2007 | Specktra.Net

I tried following the links in that post for the swatches but it doesn't take me there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, if there already is a thread abt that, plz point me in the right direction n mods delete this thread.

If not then could u plzz share any info, reviews, likes/dislikes, swatches and thoughts. TIA

Also I have seen a couple of FOTD that used 1 or 2 pro eye shadows but that doesn't help enough to buy them. <if that makes any sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's the list of the shadows n the finishes(only some has the finishes on the pro site):

rose
red brick
ground brown matte
coral
symmetry matte
burnt orange
goldenrod
bright sunshine frost 
sour lemon satin
canary yellow
lime
biogreen frost
aqua 
kelly satin
bottle green matte
sky blue
blue calm veluxe pearl
atlantic blue matte
cobalt
soot matte
indian ink matte
red violet
vibrant grape satin
plum
deep damson matte


Sorry for such a loooong post.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jan 28, 2009)

I would love to know this as well!


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 28, 2009)

Me three 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'd also love to know more about the Pro line of eyeshadows, their finishes, swatches, etc.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel the same way.  The latest collections are...so-so.  I started looking at Pro colors as well.  I only have a few but I got Electric Coral piggie...I LOVE it (I have a FOTD with it).  I also bought Smut eyeshadow and so far so good.  It's a nice gray color and perfect for smokey eyes.  I also bought Juiced (kinda yellow/orange), also great.  My MA suggested also Indian Ink, Cobalt and Burnt Orange.  We have the same style so I'm DEFINITELY going back for those.  I'll post swatches when I get home!!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 28, 2009)

I have Coral, Goldenrod, Bio Green, Aqua and Sky Blue. 

Coral, Goldenrod, Aqua are matte finishes I believe- with a bit better color payoff (it seems) than regular mattes.

Sky Blue and Bio Green tend to be frosty- again, they seem slightly more pigmented than regular frosts or vps. Sky Blue looks just like the "robin's egg" blue in the Dame Edna trio. 

HTH.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

Here ya go!

Some pro colours:






*LEFT TO RIGHT *

*Canary Yellow (PRO - matte), *Bitter, Tilt*, Aqua (PRO - matte), Bottle Green (PRO - matte)*

*Bright Sunshine (PRO - frost), Sour Lemon (PRO - satin),* blank, Shimmermoss, Newly Minted

Juxt,* Bio Green (PRO - frost),* Zonk Bleu!, Steamy,* Kelly (PRO - satin)*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ly-07-a-74898/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/p...cussion-73904/


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 28, 2009)

So i have two pro colours; bright sunshine and indian ink

bright sunshine is frosty. it has a very nice colour payoff. It's not quite as intense as chrome yellow (on my skin), i think the frostiness kinda dulls it a bit. Even so, it's pretty brght and bold. Goes on very smoothly. 

Indian Ink: It's a deep blue based purple. It's prefect for a smokey eye. It's very dark... like of like a dirty purple, ya know? i use it often enough in the crease. Goes very nicely with silvers, pewters, greys. It's colour payoff is excellent. It's more matte.

I really want to get kelly, bottle green, aqua, sky blue and maybe goldenrod. I think i would look a bit insane with golden rod, but hey! why not.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 28, 2009)

bio green is awesome


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ Yes! Bio Green is gorgeous!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 28, 2009)

I have Cobalt and find it a bit chalky.  TBH, I haven't touched it since the first time I used it.  I should give it another shot b/c it is so pretty.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 29, 2009)

Coral pro E/S is my staple and I use it as blush... very nice matte

colorwise, I think it looks like NARS Gilda blush meets NARS Gina blush


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 30, 2009)

I also have bright sunshine on me it shows way better than going bananas!


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 30, 2009)

if you dont have bright fuchsia you must have it! Clear sky blue is awesome nd I dont have it but Coral does look dreamy Ive seen many FOTDs with it and its on my list.


----------



## nico (Jan 30, 2009)

Rose e/s is amazing


----------



## nico (Jan 30, 2009)

I found this pic in my computer


----------



## sweeteternity (Jan 31, 2009)

I have and adore Bright Sunshine, Bio-Green and Bottle Green. All three are really unique IMO compared to the reg line. 

I like Bright Sunshine a lot because I wanted a slightly golden bright yellow that wasn't quite as bright as Chrome Yellow, that can be toned down but also played up.

I adore Bio-Green because it's such a bright, rich green that's true to it's pan colour. If you like greens (I'm obsessed) it's a must-have, and since it's a frost it's really easy to work with. I'm pretty sure since I got it I haven't touched Swimming AT ALL.

Bottle Green is also just amazing. It looks so pretty in the crease or outer corner of green, teal, grey, and blue looks. It's definitely quite different from the perm line!

The only pro shadow I have and have been 'meh' about is Teal Blue, it's just doesn't stand out.


Oh, and in terms of the pro line pigments, Emerald Green + Chartreuse pigments=mustttt haves.


----------

